# RP? (no discord :/)



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

Heyo!! Just thought I'd request to RP with some people 
18+ is preferred however I can do clean ones
umm I'd rather it be a realistic genre, LGBTQIA+ would be nice
I'd love for it to be a long-term RP!!
as mentioned in the title, I noticed a lot of people RP using Discord or some other messaging app. Since I do _*not *_have any sort of this type of app nor do I plan on ever getting one soon, simply message me and we'll work out the specific RP.
Yeet


----------



## Baalf (Mar 9, 2018)

You rang, fellow non-discord user? I end up getting that a lot, too.

I'm willing to RP with you if you want. Though, what does "LGBTQIA" stand for?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

Lesbian, Gay, Bi, Transgender, Queer, don't remember, Asexual :3 your character can be straight if you want though


----------



## Baalf (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, as an Asexual myself I don't judge people for their interests.

Did you have an idea in mind?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

nothing fantasy or futuristic, if that helps 
umm, maybe one of us has to train the other in a job and that snowballs from there? i'm not good at actually starting things but once they are i'm set


----------



## Baalf (Mar 10, 2018)

That could work. I haven't tried something like that, but I'm willing to. Is it possible to add a sports theme, too? That's something I'm tempted to try too.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

yesssss I love sports!! What have you got in mind?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 10, 2018)

Hmmm, what's your favorite sport?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

I run Cross Country and I play Soccer ^-^ you?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 10, 2018)

Actually, a soccer RP might be fun. I'm willing to try it if you are.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

definitely!! DM me


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi there. If you're okay with me playing a movie based cat character, I'm fine with you RPing as an OC.  The movie is Rock Dog, though you don't need to watch it (though Eddie Izzard does Angus Scattergood's voice, so that alone might make it worth seing lol).


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

Hysteria82 said:


> Hi there. If you're okay with me playing a movie based cat character, I'm fine with you RPing as an OC.  The movie is Rock Dog, though you don't need to watch it (though Eddie Izzard does Angus Scattergood's voice, so that alone might make it worth seing lol).


okay, sure!!


----------



## Baalf (Mar 11, 2018)

Haven't seen Rock Dog, but compared to Zootopia or even Sing, Rock Dog's artstyle is the one movie that made me think "A Furry made this."


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 11, 2018)

although Zootopia was amazing


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 11, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Haven't seen Rock Dog, but compared to Zootopia or even Sing, Rock Dog's artstyle is the one movie that made me think "A Furry made this."



I've noticed that all the movies that look like they were made by furries are the movies that have the animals wearing pants.


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 11, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> although Zootopia was amazing



It really, really was. Great art, great story, great characters, and a moral that's obvious yet isn't shoved down your throat. One of the best animated features I've ever seen. 

Rock Dog has great characters, and the plot of a country boy moving to the big city to become a musician is a common enough story line...  Then they added a flop ending.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 11, 2018)

Hysteria82 said:


> It really, really was. Great art, great story, great characters, and a moral that's obvious yet isn't shoved down your throat. One of the best animated features I've ever seen.
> 
> Rock Dog has great characters, and the plot of a country boy moving to the big city to become a musician is a common enough story line...  Then they added a flop ending.



I haven't seen any of the three, yet. Too embarassed to watch them around my parents.

"Flop ending?" what do you mean by that?


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha, I watch cartoons with no shame. 

As for a flop ending.... obvious spoiler alert here.... is that they spend about 3 min total at the start of the movie talking about how Bodi can't do the magic fire punch that his dad can do, then about 95% of the remaining movie talking about him trying to become a musician, meeting his hero Scattergood who is kinda scummy, writing a song, with hardly any talk about magic until the very end where the wolves attack the village and he beats them by playing magic music that makes them all be friends despite the fact that the wolves were just about to eat all his sheep friends,  then in what seems like the same night based on Scattergood's phone conversation, they somehow end up playing a concert back in the city.... I'm assuming it was majorly edited or something that ruined it because it almost makes no sense....


----------



## Baalf (Mar 12, 2018)

What did you like about the movie?


----------



## Hysteria82 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, other then the awesome art and good pick in voice actors, I have to say it's the characters themselves. They give them great personality, interesting interaction, and good character development.  It just feels like... there's 15 minutes of the story that is missing or something, and that's that's why the ending doesn't fit.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m here


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

smh this is necro


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Universe is straight.


----------

